

Not My American Dream - buf
http://bufr.tumblr.com/post/8133423480/not-my-american-dream

======
kls
_They were getting pregnant, or married, or worse - religious_

I find it funny that people can find such beauty in a place like San
Fransisco, sing it's praises for openness and tolerance but yet when it comes
to religion be as closed minded as the bigots they despise.

Religion is not the problem just as philosophy is not the problem, mans
inhumanity to man is the problem and statements like _..or worse - religious_
are exactly the same inhumanity in a smug nihilistic, hipster, condescending
mask.

It's the opposite end of the same coin, it is no different then the rabid
anti-gay coalitions quest to morally police the masses bedrooms, by citing a
book, as their justification, that clearly states _Let he among you without
sin cast the first stone_.

You would be well served to leave out the cometary that could alienate a
portion of your readership. Ask yourself, did my jab help further my story.
You should respects a persons choice no matter how ill conceived you think it
is, because someone will think a choice you have made is just as illogical and
use your intolerance as their justification in their intolerance. Intolerance
is recursive.

------
wiznaibus
Being addicted to travel is probably just a side-effect of staying in a place
like Oklahoma for so long.

~~~
grecy
This is my theory as to why we Australians are stereotypically addicted to
travel.

------
grecy
Welcome to the world. (yes, believe it or not, there actually is something
outside middle America)

